# Does BMQ start in November?



## fauntania (20 Sep 2011)

Maybe a silly question...but I was just wondering if anyone knows the answer.  I see that the latest dates for BMQ posted so far include October 31, 2011 - do they normally start more courses in November or do they wait until January to start up again?

I was told that they would be calling for RMS Clerk in October, and it seems like usually (but not always!) you have a few weeks between your call and swearing in, and starting BMQ, so I was curious as to if I got an October call (*crosses fingers*) whether BMQ might not be starting until after Christmas break.


----------



## Intrepidus (20 Sep 2011)

I've searched through Facebook and I can tell you that in previous years there were BMQ courses that started in November.  I never found one that started in December, but there were also courses that started in January.

But thats no guarantee that they will have them this year.  Last I heard, they had already filled about 1650 of the 2000 available NCM posiitons.  Its probably more now.


----------



## NDC (26 Sep 2011)

when I went for my interview afew weeks ago, they said theres a possibility I may get a call for basic that would be starting in late november. They said it may be trade-specific though, rather than a normal basic with many different trades, so maybe its different.


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2011)

As a rule, courses start whenever there is a need for them.
Using BMQ as the example, if there are enough students merit listed, a course will be loaded...BUT,
this late in the FY, many trades are now at or above their approved levels. This is only one reason why RMS Clerk applicants (for example)  were delayed into the fall.

In the mid-2000s, at the height of recruiting, a new BMQ course was being started nearly every week. Since then, things have changed and there is not a requirement to offer as many BMQ courses at this point. This does not mean a stop in recruiting, just far fewer positions and courses being run throughout the year.

Search through the topics here and you will read how time off during the Christmas holidays is handled when a course runs over that period. It's planned for, before the course is even loaded.


----------



## NDC (28 Sep 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> As a rule, courses start whenever there is a need for them.
> Using BMQ as the example, if there are enough students merit listed, a course will be loaded...BUT,
> this late in the FY, many trades are now at or above their approved levels. This is only one reason why RMS Clerk applicants (for example)  were delayed into the fall.
> 
> ...



Yep, the trade I was talking about is RMS clerk.. we got delayed for afew months, so the interviewer told me there is a potential RMS-only BMQ in november. 

I wouldnt mind working thru christmas if that was the case either way, but its nice to know we have the option of going home for a week or whatever the case is; gives a nice little break. Running/Marching/Physical activities in the snow/cold may be difficult though!


----------



## 226r (4 Oct 2011)

When I went through BMQ it was middle of November. That was only a few years ago in 2008. While we were there new serials kept coming in until the 2nd week of December. We were all shocked when a course showed up 2 weeks before Xmas leave started


----------



## Bluebulldog (4 Oct 2011)

NDC said:
			
		

> Running/Marching/Physical activities in the snow/cold may be difficult though!



.......IMHO...it sure beats sweating your arse off in the Summer.


----------



## fauntania (4 Oct 2011)

I agree!  I would totally rather bundle up and be out there in winter than swelter away in the heat of summer!  

Thanks for the responses guys.  I have actually read quite a bit about how they handle Christmas break, that's why I wondered how late they would continue to load BMQ courses.  

I have been watching the course dates page that's linked in the BMQ forum stickies, and so far it only shows October 31, 2011 as the latest BMQ starting.  Not sure how often they update that page though.


----------



## vmcstecki (4 Oct 2011)

Hey all,

I've been following this post... Fauntania, you and I are in the same boat , I think.
I've been merit listed for RMS clerk since mid-July and have been told selections would be made sometime this month.  Patience is a virtue. 
I really don't mind starting BMQ whenever they want me to... I would like a call sometime soon though!  :nod:


----------



## SoldierInAYear (4 Oct 2011)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> .......IMHO...it sure beats sweating your arse off in the Summer.



TBH I'd rather sweat my arse off then freeze to death inside my tent.  rancing:


----------



## fauntania (6 Oct 2011)

Well...I got a call today!  But they wanted me to be there next weekend, and I had to decide on the spot.  I couldn't work it all out that fast, leaving my boss completely in the lurch and everything, so I had to turn it down.  They did tell me that the next courses won't be loading until January, so I guess I have a definitive answer to my question!

What I wonder now, though, is - are my chances good still of being called for the January courses?  Or did I totally just blow it by not being able to fill in that empty slot this month?


----------



## NDC (6 Oct 2011)

hmm and you are RMS clerk? I hope I get a call soon, although next weekend may be a bit much. January is far away =[


----------



## vmcstecki (7 Oct 2011)

NDC said:
			
		

> hmm and you are RMS clerk? I hope I get a call soon, although next weekend may be a bit much. January is far away =[



I agree with NDC that  January is far away.... I hope I get a call soon for RMS clerk as well.  

Anyone know when selections will be made?


----------



## MJ123 (7 Oct 2011)

I too am also waiting for the call for RMS clerk .  I was told that the numbers are out  for each area and that now we all just wait . Fingers crossed for all of us !


----------



## dapaterson (7 Oct 2011)

The short answer on selections:

The CF is working to streamling training throughput.   That is, the goal is to minimize time that people spend waiting between courses to get them employable in the military.

So, say for example you want to be a military basket weaver (not a real occupation, for the record).  The Canadian Forces School of Basket Weaving runs three courses a year for initial occupational training, one starting in March, one in May, and the third in September.

So, the recruiting centres will try to load Basket Weavers on to recruit courses that will graduate in February, April and August - so there's minimal time betwen courses, so people are not left without much to do.


In the cases discussed on this board, the recuriters co-ordiante with the Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL) in Borden in order to identify when the initial occupational training for RMS clerks will be conducted, then work back to determine which BMQ serials at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School (CFLRS) in St Jean people should be loaded on.


So there's a lot of background activity going on to try to minimize the time you spend waiting once you're sworn in and start your training.

What can you do to help?

First and foremost, get yourself mentally and physically prepared for your training.  If you have to be re-coursed on your BMQ, you'll be thrown out of the cycle, and may end up sitting around for several months, waiting for your next course to start.  That's frustrating for everyone.


----------



## NDC (12 Oct 2011)

Just an update; I gave a call to the CFRC today and they told me that the RMS clerk selection hasn't been completed just yet. They did a "tentative" selection to see if they could start one in October but not sure what happened with that (Don't quote me on anything; just relaying what the recruiter told me, and I didnt ask for details on it) but the bottom line is that He told me to call back in 2 weeks if I do not hear from them first.

Keep in mind I am in the Maritimes, so maybe our numbers are not out yet and they may be out in other parts of Canada.. Again, dont quote me on anything! All I've been told is that I might hear from them within 2 weeks or give them a call for an update at that time. 

The main reason I called was to get confirmation on if I am Merit listed, and I am! (did my interview first week of Sept and they said I should of been after Oct 1st) so thats good news. Excited, thats one step closer. Hope to see you guys soon if we all make it!


----------



## fauntania (12 Oct 2011)

Thanks for your update, NDC!  I'm glad to know they haven't already filled all of the available positions for RMS Clerk.   Hopefully your information is correct, and we will hear that phone ringing sometime in the next two weeks!

I can't help but kick myself for turning down that call last week, but I really couldn't just up and abandon my current job like that without giving at least two weeks' notice, I would have completely screwed over my coworkers and my boss and that just didn't feel right.   I've sat  down with my boss now and told him about the call, and that I didn't take it, but that I will be taking the next one if/when it comes.  He was cool with it.

It's really going to suck though, if that's the only call I'm given and no offer for January materializes.  I emailed my military career counsellor about it, and he said that the fact that I couldn't go on such short notice would not influence any future selections, but I'm still stressing myself out about it.  *smile*

Good luck, guys - hope to see you in St. Jean!


----------



## MJ123 (13 Oct 2011)

Good luck everyone ! I will keep you posted if i hear anything on my end . I will be checking in today with my recruiter and i will definatly let you know if there is any news !


----------



## acj (13 Oct 2011)

I too am on the Merit list for RMS Clerk so I'm glad to hear that everyone is in the same situation.  It would make sense that there would be one BMQ course for all of us in November because it seems that RMS is what they are looking to hire.  Maybe all of us will be in St. Jean together


----------



## NDC (14 Oct 2011)

Yea thats the impression I got when doing my interview; it would be a primarily RMS only platoon.. (not confirmed, just what it sounded like to me)

Im just scrambling to get in shape now; the running is the only part im concerned about.. Now that I think about it, I much rather do basic in winter than in summer, I dont mind the snow/cold/etc except for when you are breathing in air while running, cold air hurts the throat.. but thats a small price to pay compared to intense summer heat. Im a winter/cold type of person.


----------



## acj (14 Oct 2011)

I agree... My husband did his BMQ in the winter/spring and its just bundling up you have to worry about.  I would rather do that then worry about getting dehydrated in the field.

I've been running about 5km every other day and I really feel it's been helping me.  I live near the base as well so I'm able to get into the gym and practice my EXPRESS test as well.  I would try some interval training to help you with the Beep Test if your worried about your running.  I'm worried about my push-ups.  I can get to about 6 and I start to struggle and then reading that they changed the minimums scares me.  Just have to bust my butt and get doing more throughout the day lol


----------



## vmcstecki (14 Oct 2011)

acj said:
			
		

> I agree... My husband did his BMQ in the winter/spring and its just bundling up you have to worry about.
> ...
> I'm worried about my push-ups.  I can get to about 6 and I start to struggle and then reading that they changed the minimums scares me.  Just have to bust my butt and get doing more throughout the day lol



Hello All!

I'm a winter person as well and would definitely not mind an RMS only BMQ in the winter.  The only thing that I worry about when it comes to the winter weather is the rain/slush.  I've done a 6k weighted ruck march with 52lbs in a ruck sack in the rain and it was not fun...  Wet feet suck!

As for push-ups - all you can do to improve is just keep doing them.  When I started training, I couldn't do one properly.  Now, after training for months and proper nutrition, have been able to get approx 13 done.  Now, that's not to say that some of them won't be counted, depending on the form that the staff want. I've been doing them with the form my husband has advised and shown me (he is currently in BMQ).  Also, keep in mind, in order to stay on your platoon, you only have to get two good push-ups done and then they re-test you after 8 weeks (or so) .  Just keep at it, and practice good form and the quantity will come with time. :nod:

The last time I got a response from my recruiter was at the beginning of this week.  He advised that the date and allocation number has not been assigned for RMS clerk, but he does think selections will take place in about two weeks or so.    :-\

Here's hoping we all get in together and hear from our RC soon!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2011)

vmcstecki said:
			
		

> not mind an RMS only BMQ



It makes not a lick of difference on what is instructed and how it is instructed.


----------



## vmcstecki (14 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It makes not a lick of difference on what is instructed and how it is instructed.



Thanks CDN Aviator - I know the training wouldn't be any different compared to a normal platoon at BMQ, just think it would be kinda cool to do the BMQ with others in the same trade.  But then again, it's not like we get a choice - whenever they want us to start, I will gladly accept!!


----------



## Still Waiting (25 Oct 2011)

Hello all,

I too am stuck playing the waiting game regarding RMS Clerk selection. I spoke to the recruiting centre today and am supposed to be on the Merit list by either today or tomorrow (yay) and the selections for RMS should be happening in the next few weeks. They had no idea on how many spots were available or if there would be any courses starting in November this year. I know someone who went to basic and was back after 1 week for Christmas break so they do send courses late in the year, they just don't have any scheduled right now. The recruiter said this doesn't mean they won't add courses on, just that there aren't any right now. I hope they make the selections soon. It would be cool if we all were at basic at the same time and then carried right on into the trade specific training in Borden. Good luck to all.


----------



## jasonf6 (26 Oct 2011)

I reapplied for RMS Clerk (was 3b release for back/knee) in 2005 but feel it's well enough now to attempt reentry.  I have an medical/interview tomorrow but not sure if they will have me see my family doctor for her to sign some paperwork and then schedule two specialists (one for knee and one for back) before moving on to the next stage.  

If you reapply within 5-yrs of release I think all they do is reopen your file and go from there; however, if it's after 5-years you have to start the entire process over again.  Maybe that fact will allow me to skip the specialists because let's face it, getting an appointment with one takes a LONG time.  

Perhaps if I don't have to go that route and I do well on the medical, interview and fitness test I can be loaded onto the PAT in Borden to get myself back into military order (it's been a while) and get my kit & quarters up to par.

I know this is the BMQ thread but if I can make it in time maybe we'll be on the same RMS Clerk course.


----------



## Jhunt (1 Nov 2011)

last i hear basic in nov is closed the next one to go is jan


----------



## fauntania (1 Nov 2011)

Yes, that's what I was told as well.  

I take it by the lack of action in the recruiting forums lately that job offer calls for RMS Clerk have still not been going out?  I hope I'm not the only one whose phone has not been ringing!  *smile*


----------



## acj (1 Nov 2011)

A friend on mine is able to look at the loading dates for BMQ and there are 2 in november.  One platoon on Nov 14th and  one on Nov 21st so there are some courses being run in November. I'm starting to doubt that the selections for RMS will allow for us to be sent on those dates.  Its looking like we wouldn't be sent till January


----------



## Still Waiting (2 Nov 2011)

I spoke to the recruiting centre today and they said they don't know when RMS selections will be happening but it will be after November. They have a log that shows when selections will be made for different trades but it only goes up to November and RMS is not on it. I guess that means we are all waiting for January courses.


----------



## acj (2 Nov 2011)

Thats odd considering other people have been told they were planning to make selections this month.  Shows you how each RC gives you different information eh... I just wonder what I for sure happening with the RMS selections  ???


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2011)

acj said:
			
		

> I just wonder what I for sure happening with the RMS selections  ???



We'll select 'em when we need 'em.........


----------



## acj (2 Nov 2011)

All i'm saying is that I have heard from many people in the CF that RMS Clerks are defiantly needed right now.  If thats the case and they still are planning to hire this year... whats going on???


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2011)

acj said:
			
		

> All i'm saying is that I have heard from many people in the CF that RMS Clerks are defiantly needed right now.  If thats the case and they still are planning to hire this year... whats going on???



Start learning patience now.  You'll need it in the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2011)

acj said:
			
		

> that RMS Clerks are defiantly needed right now.



That doesn't equate to capacity to train more at this time. That doesn't mean there's money to run more courses...that doesn't mean................You know precious little so you jump to conclusions easy. Stop. If they want more this year, they will select them when the time works for the CF....not you.



> they still are planning to hire this year...



Assumption. You know what they say about those.


----------



## acj (2 Nov 2011)

Ok there is no need tell me this... I'm going off what I have been told by recruiters and other CF members.  I know to wait and I am. Thanks


----------



## jasonf6 (2 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Start learning patience now.  You'll need it in the CF.


Haha ya, I loved the hurry up and wait mantra.


----------



## Craisome (2 Nov 2011)

To quote my Grandfather  

" There is the right way to do things, the wrong way to do things and the CF way to do things"


----------



## fauntania (2 Nov 2011)

Well, in the end there is nothing you CAN do other than wait and see what transpires.  If they're going to call, they're going to call.  That's what I tell myself, meanwhile I go to the gym and do what I have to do just in case they DO!  *grin*

I did get a response from my recruiter, when I emailed him recently with some updated contact information, advising that their practice is to make the calls fairly close to anticipated course enrollment dates, in order to minimize the lag time in between and keep things as smooth as possible.  I took that to mean that calls probably won't happen until closer to the January course start dates.

I still check my cell phone a million times a day though, just to see if I missed the call!


----------



## fauntania (3 Nov 2011)

I'm so excited!  I just got the call for RMS Clerk!!  I'm swearing in Jan 19, flying out Jan 21, BMQ starting Jan 23.  So they ARE making the calls now!  Just thought I would update you all!

 ;D


----------



## jasonf6 (3 Nov 2011)

Well, my CFRC Med Tech has to fax my doctor's forms and prescription to Borden for them to look over.  Cpl at the centre said it takes about 2-weeks to hear back so Im hoping she faxed them today because they are closed tomorrow.  I was told I'm by-passing BMQ so I would either be sent to Borden for PAT until the BMQ-L started or maybe put on the next one if it stars before your BMQ is over.


----------



## Shinobi (3 Nov 2011)

Hey,

I had my interview at CFRC Toronto for the Lorne Scots (reserve infantry) yesterday. My criminal records check was sent out then and everything else for my file has been completed. There is a BMQ starting the weekend of November 18th that I am trying to make, however I was told that they have to wait for the paperwork to be sent out and come back through the mail and that I'll be barely cutting it. I really hope to make the upcoming BMQ (held at Borden) otherwise I'll have to wait until January. If anyone has been in a similar situation or knows how long it takes for these things to be processed it would be much appreciated if you could let me know. I'm stuck in this limbo and just want to find out already!

Good luck to you all!

 :remembrance:


----------



## Still Waiting (4 Nov 2011)

fauntania, what recruiting centre are you out of? I'm curious since the Victoria recruiting centre had just told me selections weren't being made yet. Maybe each recruiting centre has different selection dates.


----------



## fauntania (4 Nov 2011)

I went through CFRC Vancouver, the one that's located in New Westminster.


----------



## Still Waiting (4 Nov 2011)

I got my call today!! Navy RMS. Swear in January 12, leave January 21 to start January 23 so I'll see you there!!!


----------



## jasonf6 (4 Nov 2011)

Still Waiting said:
			
		

> I got my call today!! Navy RMS. Swear in January 12, leave January 21 to start January 23 so I'll see you there!!!


Ewww, Navy?

Just kidding, my father was a Navy cook for over 20-years.  I applied, got RSBP, but as an Air Force RMS.  Did the Infantry thing for 10-years, was enough.


----------



## Still Waiting (4 Nov 2011)

Yeah I know. I applied for Airforce but they said the only RMS spots that opened were Navy. After a year and a half of waiting I don't really care haha.


----------



## fauntania (4 Nov 2011)

Woot!  Congrats Stillwaiting!  Looking forward to seeing you there =)  

Hmm...I didn't get navy, I got land.


----------



## NDC (5 Nov 2011)

Interesting.. I wasnt around all day (and dont have voicemail) so I dont know if I got a call..

decisions decisions..


----------



## jasonf6 (5 Nov 2011)

Still Waiting said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. I applied for Airforce but they said the only RMS spots that opened were Navy. After a year and a half of waiting I don't really care haha.


I didn't know they could close a specific element.  Who knows though.

Well, let's just say that even though my father was Navy for 20+ years, I didn't receive any of his love for open water.


----------



## acj (8 Nov 2011)

So I got the call today!!!! i swear in Jan 11th 2012 and head out for BMQ Jan 23 2012....  See you guys there


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2011)

acj said:
			
		

> So I got the call today!!!! i swear in Jan 11th 2012 and head out for BMQ Jan 23 2012....  See you guys there



I'm sure glad you panicked and second guessed the system a week ago. 

Good luck.


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2011)

one less twisting their knickers in a knot with angst......


----------



## fauntania (8 Nov 2011)

Congrats ACJ!  Meet you in St. Jean!   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> one less twisting their knickers in a knot with angst......



Plenty more where he came from.........


----------



## NDC (8 Nov 2011)

I also got the call today; Navy, January 12th to swear in (or 11th, I'll confirm tomorrow) and Jan 23rd BMQ. 

Sounds great. See you all there.


----------



## jasonf6 (8 Nov 2011)

NDC said:
			
		

> I also got the call today; Navy, January 12th to swear in (or 11th, I'll confirm tomorrow) and Jan 23rd BMQ.
> 
> Sounds great. See you all there.


Good to hear.  I won't hear back from CFRC Ottawa's MO with regards to my status for a week or so.  But I will be going to either PAT or BMQ-L so I won't be joining ya on BMQ.  Best of luck though.


----------



## Still Waiting (9 Nov 2011)

Congrats acj and NDC!! See you all in St Jean in January!!!


----------



## GAP (9 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> one less twisting their knickers in a knot with angst......



and another.....


----------



## omnomnomi (9 Nov 2011)

Congrats guys! I'm out of CFRC Vancouver as well, but I'm still waiting for confirmation on STWD. These knickers are still knotted  
Hopefully I'll be on the same course though! 

Anyone else for STWD?


----------

